# Sweet Bruschetta



## kadesma (Jul 6, 2005)

This was in the newspaper today in the food section. I think it sounds yummy and light for a hot summer day. Would you try this..I'm going to on Sunday 

24-baguette slices, 1/4 in. thick
1/4-c soft butter
6-Tab. brown sugar
1/4-tea. cinnamon
1/2c. chopped peaches or nectarines
1/2c. chopped plums
2-Tab. fresh lime juice 2-Tab. chopped and glazed walnuts
Lay baguette slices in single layer on large baking sheet. Stir butter, 4 Tab. of brown sugar and cinnamon and spread on one side of baguette slice. Broil 1-2 min or til lightly browned. Stir remaining brown sugar fruit and lime juice in a small bowl. Spoon equal amonts over the bread slices and top with some walnuts.
Now all we need is something zippy to sip 
any suggestions?
kadesma


----------



## jkath (Jul 6, 2005)

I'd go for lemonade, but with a kick.
Lavendar lemonade with rose petals in the ice cubes perhaps?
And, if you want to kick it more, add some lemon vodka.

BTW - the recipe looks beautiful and yummy!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 6, 2005)

jkath, thank you..we all love lemonade and I'd love to kick it up a little..I love the idea of the rose petals in the ice cubes..Thanks again.

kadesma


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 6, 2005)

Copying and pasting.  This would make a great dish for brunch, too.  With mimosas, of course!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 6, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Copying and pasting. This would make a great dish for brunch, too. With mimosas, of course!


Hi Pa 
Your right, this would be wonderful for a nice lunch..And I do love mimosas...emmm Thanks for the idea..
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm thinking a dessert Champagne/sparkling wine - we have a rosé that I bet would go with the sweetness of this dessert nicely!!  Or a demi-sec - thanks for the recipe!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 6, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I'm thinking a dessert Champagne/sparkling wine - we have a rosé that I bet would go with the sweetness of this dessert nicely!! Or a demi-sec - thanks for the recipe!!!!!!!


Your welcome Elf  Several years ago we were in the Napa wine country and picked up a dessert wine from Grgich Hills called Violetta..I think I'll try that with this and some of each suggestion from you all. I love all the ideas I'm getting here.  Thank you.
kadesma


----------

